# IDE CD Burning

## gsfgf

What software do i use to burn CDs on my IDE CD-RW?  All te CD apps ive seen say i need a SCSI drive or to setup a virtual SCSI drive for my IDE drive.  I don't like the sound of that, i get enough buffer underruns as it is.  Back in FreeBSD i used burncd.  Is there anything like that for LINUX?

----------

## delta407

You have to enable SCSI emulation support, SCSI support, and SCSI generic support in your kernel, as well as booting with "hdc=scsi" or whatever your CD-RW is.

----------

## Zu`

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> You have to enable SCSI emulation support, SCSI support, and SCSI generic support in your kernel, as well as booting with "hdc=scsi" or whatever your CD-RW is.

 

That about says it all  :Smile: 

Also, I use xcdroast, it's quite good I think. Never had any trouble with it. I'm not sure if it's light on resources or not.

Good luck

----------

## ckwall

Can anyone refer me to any noobie instructions on burning a cd under Linux? I enabled SCSI emulation support, SCSI support, and SCSI generic support in my kernel. Where do I set up booting with "hdc=scsi"?

----------

## delta407

Change your /boot/grub/menu.lst; a line should end with "root=/dev/hda3" or something. Just add "hdc=scsi" to the end and reboot.

----------

## TheWart

yea, that is correct, unless you have two ide drives (cd and cdrw), which it would then be hdd=scsi and so on down the alphabet.

----------

## Houdini

Hate to say it, but the CD-Writing-HOWTO is not bad.  emerge howto-html if you haven't already, and take a look.

----------

## gsfgf

OK, i got it.  One last question:

How do i burn an existing ISO w/ xcdroast.  I had to do it w/ commandline cdrecord and thats a nuiscance.

----------

## wisdom

I cant find scsi emualtion under IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices where is it?=)

I have gentoo-sources-r7

Does any cdr-prog for linux support smart-burn?

----------

## FINITE

XCDRoast supports smart burn. As for finding scsi emulation etc. First go under "ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support" and then in there under "IDE,ATA and ATAPI Block devices" there enable "SCSI emulation support". After that go into "SCSI support" and enable "SCSI support" then "SCSI CD-ROM support" and "SCSI generic support". That should do it for you and don't forget to add the line append="hd*=ide-scsi" to the menu.list file in the Gentoo boot section  for grub located in /boot (which has to be mounted to access it). Also some including my self had to enable "SCSI emulation" in the kernel as a module in which case you have to add the scsi module to modules.autoload in /etc. I tried compiling it straight into the kernel but it would not work. Oh the name of the scsi module is just "ide-scsi".

I may have it backwards with the scsi catogories in the kernel configuration. you may have to first go into SCSI support and enable SCSI support before emulation will show up.

----------

## wisdom

Thanks! should th eline look like this

append="hdd=ide-scsi"

or this

append="hd*=ide-scsi"

----------

## billatq

I usually do 

```
cdrecord dev="0,0,0" speed="2" foo.iso
```

Aside from only having a second generation cd burner, that command seems to work pretty well, since it's the only thing on the scsi bus. I thought it was fairly easy, and I'm coming from burncd on FreeBSD myself  :Wink: .

----------

## Oo.et.oO

 *wisdom wrote:*   

> Thanks! should th eline look like this
> 
> append="hdd=ide-scsi"
> 
> or this
> ...

 

the former.  assuming your cdrw is indeed /dev/hdd

that would be the second drive on the secondary controller.  either the slave or the one on the end of the cable in cable select mode.

that comment about not being able to compile scsi-emulation into the kernel is a curiosity.  i've been trying to go with a monolithic kernel myself but haven't gotten that far yet.  anyone have any comments on how to get around that prob?

-eric

----------

## dasalvagg

i've been having the same problem...could you clarify what the line in menu.lst is supposed to look like...i have

```

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdd3 hdc=ide-scsi

```

i'm not sure what this append this is or whwere to put it.   thanks in advance

----------

## delta407

That's in /boot/grub/menu.lst -- make sure to mount /boot first.

----------

## dasalvagg

i'm not sure what you're saying, i think you misunderstood me. everything boots fine, but i dont know if i put the hdc=ide-scsi in the correct place or if there is something else i should add.  sorry if i didn't make myself clear

----------

## delta407

No, I undestood you. Run this:

```
# mount /boot

# nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst

[make change]

# umount /boot
```

----------

## dasalvagg

i've done all that, and rebooted.  but when i run xcdroast as root, it still doesn't find the cdrom.  is the line in my original post in the correct format?

----------

## delta407

Yeah... try changing it from ide-scsi to scsi and see what happens.

----------

## dasalvagg

newp xcdroast still isn't able to find my cdrom.  i'm gonna try changing the scsi emulation to a module as one of the other posts suggested.

----------

## dasalvagg

changing scsi emulation to a module didn't help(yes module is loaded).  So...now i'm stuck.  any new ideas?

----------

## delta407

Your burner actually is /dev/hdd? Just checking...  :Wink: 

----------

## dasalvagg

hdc...and yes its right.  i can mount it with /dev/hdc  which annoys me...if i can read from it, i'd like to be able to burn with it too

----------

## Woolmonkey

If you are having trouble with passing parameters when booting.  

Which I did an easier way to be able to burn with your burner is to 

1.Recompile the kernel without IDE cdrom support

2. enable scsi emulation

3.enable cdroms in scsi settiong and generic scsi support

now your cdroms are treated as scsi and you should be able to burn with it.  

Hope this helps it did work for me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hannibal

I have done what you suggested (recompiled the kernel, added hdd=scsi as a kernel parameter). It helped a bit - 'cdrecord -scanbus' recognizes my cdwriter properly now at 0,0,0 and I can write/erase cdr(w)s with gcombust. But now - how do I mount my cdrom drive?

There is no /dev/scd* file (I'm using devfs), there is only a file called 'generic' under /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0 and no /dev/hdd file of course. 

What could I do to get things going?

----------

## randallsquared

I have this exact problem; burning works fine, but I can't mount or play CDs!  It's weird.

----------

## Woolmonkey

just mount  /dev/cdroms/cdromX

X is the number of the cdrom drive the first drive is 0 the second is 1 and so on.

sorry for the short reply but it is getting late. let me now it this helps you guys.

----------

## randallsquared

My /dev/cdroms/ is completely empty, and has been since I got the scsi side of it working.

----------

## sy5tematic

 *randallsquared wrote:*   

> My /dev/cdroms/ is completely empty, and has been since I got the scsi side of it working.

 

If you followed woolmonkey's advice -

 *Woolmonkey wrote:*   

> If you are having trouble with passing parameters when booting.  
> 
> Which I did an easier way to be able to burn with your burner is to 
> 
> 1.Recompile the kernel without IDE cdrom support
> ...

 

step 1 is what killed your ability to mount regular cdroms.  

leave IDE cdrom support enabled in the kernel.  It _can_ coexist with SCSI-IDE emulation

----------

## randallsquared

&#9474; &#9474;                                <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL 

  &#9474; &#9474;                                [ ]   Use old disk-only driver on primary interface

  &#9474; &#9474;                                <*>   Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

  &#9474; &#9474;                                [*]     Use multi-mode by default

  &#9474; &#9474;                                < >   PCMCIA IDE support

  &#9474; &#9474;                                <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

  &#9474; &#9474;                                < >   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support

  &#9474; &#9474;                                < >   Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support

  &#9474; &#9474;                                <*>   SCSI emulation support

It appears that I have both SCSI support and ATAPI CDROM support.

Still no /dev/cdroms/*

----------

## randallsquared

Whoops.  Okay, mea culpa.  :Smile:   I didn't have SCSI CDROM support enabled (didn't realize that it was a separate option).

Everything appears to work now.

----------

## echto

Heres an example below.  Don't use QUOTES in menu.lst!!!!

bash-2.05a# cat /boot/grub/menu.lst 

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=seamonkey

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 hdc=ide-scsi

And heres my cdrecord -scanbus

bash-2.05a# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a24 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.23

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'LITE-ON ' 'LTR-24102B      ' '5S0D' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

 *dasalvagg wrote:*   

> i've been having the same problem...could you clarify what the line in menu.lst is supposed to look like...i have
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdd3 hdc=ide-scsi
> ...

 

----------

## glawe

i have a similar problem, although cdburning works nice, when i try to mount my cdrom i get an IO error on the device, then the kernel panics...

im running the gentoo sources 2.4.19-r5, im not using r7 since i get alot of comipiling errors in that one....

anyone got any ideas ?

----------

## glawe

hmm... just tried the burned cd in another cdrom, but it says it cant find any disc, strange .. it said the cd completed with no problem when i burned it.

/Glawe

----------

## echto

Just curious, your not overclocking your cpu are you? 

 *glawe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> im running the gentoo sources 2.4.19-r5, im not using r7 since i get alot of comipiling errors in that one....
> 
> anyone got any ideas ?

 

----------

## glawe

im running a P3-800EB at 133*6mhz (not clocked) i have a Asus CUSL2 motherboard, 256mb memory, geeforce2 mx 32m, a Plexwriter 12/10/32 (ide) and 3 IBM disks in various sizes, Also i have an EEPRO100 ether card and a Soundblaster Live! soundcard... hope that will do ;=)

----------

## gwiedmann

I followed all the procedures and everything worked except I could no longer mount my cdrw. To fix this I had to recompile the my kernel with scsi cdrom support as a module (not built in). After I did that I "modprobe sr-mod".  Then modified my fstab for my cdrw as follows 

"/dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrw iso9660 noauto,ro,user 0 0".

( the file /dev/sr is created when the support is included as a module) 

Then rebooted and I could then mount my cdrw.

I hope this helps some.

----------

## glawe

i recompiled my kernel ( i got the r7 to work) and now it works perfekt ...

----------

## Hypnos

 *hannibal wrote:*   

> I have done what you suggested (recompiled the kernel, added hdd=scsi as a kernel parameter). It helped a bit - 'cdrecord -scanbus' recognizes my cdwriter properly now at 0,0,0 and I can write/erase cdr(w)s with gcombust. But now - how do I mount my cdrom drive?
> 
> There is no /dev/scd* file (I'm using devfs), there is only a file called 'generic' under /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0 and no /dev/hdd file of course. 
> 
> What could I do to get things going?

 

You mean, the CD reading capability of your CDRW?  Is there not a "/dev/cdroms/cdrom1" ?

----------

